# Remove Active Content Word 2007



## guygar (Mar 20, 2011)

greetings,

i have recently cut & pasted some info on a word document.

now when i open the document it informs that some active content has been disabled.

on *developer* tab i try to view the macros but none are listed there!

my query is how do i identify what is causing this active content warning and remove it?

thanks for your help,


guygar.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guygar,

This can happen if you've added any ActiveX controls to the document (eg checkboxes, textboxes, etc).


----------



## guygar (Mar 20, 2011)

hi macropod,

sorry but i havent added any activeX controls to the document.

any more tips?

thanks,

guygar.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guygar,

If the material you copied & pasted came from another document, ActiveX objects could have been included with that. If that isn't the case, it's possible the document has some internal corruption. A fairly reliable fix for that is to insert a new last paragraph at the end of the document, then copy & paste everything except that last paragraph into a new document. You can then close the original document and save the new one over it.


----------

